# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus kohteesta 51

## kuukanko

Kilpailu kohteesta 51 on alkanut. Siihen kuuluu TKL:n nykyisin liikennöimät linjat 11, 26 ja 27.

Sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020 - 31.5.2025 + 3 vuoden optio. Kohteessa on yhteensä 18 telibussia, joiden kaikkien on täytettävä Euro6-päästötaso. Sama vaatimus koskee myös vara-autoja. Kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 14 vuotta.

Hinnasta tulee 91 pistettä ja kalustopisteistä max. 9 pistettä tarjotun kaluston keskiarvona seuraavista:
polttoaine uusiutuva diesel tai biokaasu: 1 pkäyttöönottovuosi: 2017 0,5 p, 2018 1 p, 2019 2 p, 2020 3 pvaatimustason (47 paikkaa) ylittävät istumapaikat 0,25 p / paikka (max 2,5 p)esteettömät istumapaikat (ei podesterin päällä) matalalattiaosuudella: 0,25 p/paikka (max 2,5 p)

----------


## Eppu

Tähän tuskin mitään muuta kuin uusia autoja kukaan tarjoa. Saa nähdä tuleeko ko. linjojen reittimuutokset voimaan jo sopimuskauden alusta vai mennäänkö ensimmäinen talvi nykyisillä reiteillä. Siinä tapauksessa ei tietenkään ole ongelma siirtää muutama auto kohteen sisällä linjalle 26, kun sen vuoroväliä tihennetään 20 minuuttiin, samalla kun linjan 11 reitti lyhenee.

----------


## Rebiaf

Kiinnostava ratkaisu vaatia, että kaikkien autojen pitää olla euro 6 luokkaa. Paunulla ja Länskällä jää sopivasti tarpeettomaksi 2010/2011 8700 telejä, joilla olisi vielä muutama vuosi käyttöikää jäljellä. Jostain syystä maksimi-ikä tässä kilpailussa on 14v vaikka yleensä on ollut 15v. Esteettömiksi lasketaan vain paikat, jotka ei ole podesterien päällä vaikka jotkut matkustajista kokee, että matala podesteri helpottaisi penkille istumista kun penkki ei ole aivan niin matalalla.  :Smile:

----------


## Zambo

> Esteettömiksi lasketaan vain paikat, jotka ei ole podesterien päällä vaikka jotkut matkustajista kokee, että matala podesteri helpottaisi penkille istumista kun penkki ei ole aivan niin matalalla.


Kun sekä esteettömyydestä, että paikkamäärästä saa pisteitä, niin voidaan nähdä mielenkiintoisia penkityksiä etufillarien kohdalla.

----------


## Ahalm

Kohteessa on varustettava kaikki autot jäähdytysilmastoinnilla. Vihdoinkin!

----------


## killerpop

> Kohteessa on varustettava kaikki autot jäähdytysilmastoinnilla. Vihdoinkin!


Ja vastahan 1997 alkaen Länsilinjat on hankkinut kaikki _uudet_ paikkurinsa jäähdytysilmastoinnilla ja Paunukin vuodesta 1998 alkaen. Eli jo reilun 20 vuoden ajan. Vai unohdinko oikeasti jotain...?

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutus keskeytettiin, koska materiaalista oli jäänyt puuttumaan tietoja yhtä autokiertoa koskien. Uusi kilpailutus alkoi tänään. 5 vuoden sopimuskauden alkupäivä on siirtynyt, se on 10.8.2020.

----------


## kuukanko

Länsilinjat voitti. Nyssen tiedote

----------

